# Networking Test lab



## onkar (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to contribute to Freebsd Kernel Network stack , but I have only two computers at home ?? How can I go about with it ?

:stud


----------



## onkar (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to contribute to Freebsd Kernel Network stack , but I have only two computers at home ?? How can I go about with it ?

Please guide me !

:stud

Thanks,
Onkar


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2009)

One option is to use something like VMWare and create multiple freebsd guests.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't post a topic to several threads please. Merged. And in the correct forum.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not familiar with virtualization, but FreeBSD Jails and VirtualBox might be useful.


----------

